# Need For speed carbon graphics card?



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

What does the NFS Carbon game need from the graphics card? Pixel shader? Vertex shader? T&L? I have a geforce4 mx. If its pixel shaders, hooray!!! Go 3danalyze!!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you can go here,and click on pc requirements.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a quick way to see if your computer will run particular games is to go to system requirements lab at http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest
This will analyse your computer's specs and tell you where you meet them or fall short. It will do it for the minimum specs and the ideal specs.


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

Guys, i know for sure that my graphics card won't run Carbon, but i want to know what carbon needs. If it needs pixel shader and T&L AND vertex shader, my cpu won't have enough speed to emulate all those options. If it only needs 1 of them, then i might have a chance.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you go to zuluclayman's link and select NFS Carbon, it will give you all the graphics card details you want. It needs all 3 (pixel shader, T&L and vertex shader).

*Minimum*: 64MB DirectX 9.0c compatible video card (NVIDIA Geforce4 Ti+/ATI Radeon 8500+)
Video RAM: Required - 64 MB
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 1.3

*Recommended*: 128MB DirectX 9.0c compatible video card (NVIDIA Geforce 6800+/ATI Radeon 9800+)
Video RAM: Required - 128 MB
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0


----------

